# Kobe Is Clutch!



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, I feel bad for Ruben Patterson after missing those two free throws to seal the game and then defending Kobe and having him hit that three in his face.


----------



## KingJ (Mar 18, 2004)

yeah.

we know kobe is clutch. like 2 years ago?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

i thought ruben patterson was the self-proclaimed "kobe stopper"? :no:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

man I want Dallas vs LA and Sacramento vs Houston.

Sacramento is losing to Golden State on top of all this. Webber the top 3 PF. Sacramento lost to Phoenix, Denver and is losing to Golden State now.
Chokers!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sacramento is only down two. Golden State seems primed to choke another game away. They always seem to.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

May have spoke to soon, Sacramento down 4 with 26 seconds left. :no: Dallas can beat them.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Amazing shot by Kobe, but he did miss two free throws a play or two before that as well. Thats more shocking from him than Patterson because Kobes a 85% FT shooter.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If the Lakers win this game they will get the Rockets in the first round and most likely the Spurs in the 2nd round. Much tougher than the Mavs and the T'Wolves match-up wise. Should have lost.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Double OT.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

And Sacramento lost. 

Chris Webber is so done. He had the same surgery as Penny Hardway a few years ago.

Anyone who seriously thinks he will ever get back to a level close to his prime is dreaming.
Right now he is like Antonio McDyess with worse shooting, more touches and better passing. Seriously.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

looks like the Laker game is going in to double OT barring any .4 miracle shot.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

here we go baby...double OT for the pacific division.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Theo Ratilff is the only guy Ive ever seen block Kobe so many times.

Blazers up, 104-102, damn!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

KOBE IS THE MANNNN!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kobe isn't human. That's my man. Killing the Blazers.


----------



## ShowTmeBALLA (Jul 18, 2003)

OHHHHHHHH MY GOD!!!! OHHHH MY GODD!!!! THIS IS THE GREATEST GAME EVER!!!!!!!!!!!! OHH MYY GOOODDD!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

great shot by kobe 

my question is why the clock wasnt started until he had already released it. there was 1.0 second left and the ball was out of his hands before the clock even started. I doubt thats possible considering he caught it turned around etc

im not so sure about that foul either on the play before the last one 

but anyways, whats the final seedings in the west?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

kobe is not human.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Arrg...that's all I have to say...basically describes to a T the past month and a half of the Kings' season.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How the Blazers even let Kobe get the ball is beyond me. U would think they learned something at the end of regulation.

Oh well......great shot by KOBE.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> great shot by kobe
> 
> my question is why the clock wasnt started until he had already released it. there was 1.0 second left and the ball was out of his hands before the clock even started. I doubt thats possible considering he caught it turned around etc
> ...


Hey, take it up with the Blazer's clock managers.  

1. Minn
2. LA
3. SA
4. Sac
5. Dall
6. Hou
7. Mem
8. Den

Just a guess between 5-8.


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

> whats the final seedings in the west?


1. Minnesota
2. L.A. Lakers
3. San Antonio
4. Sacramento
5. Dallas
6. Memphis
7. Houston
8. Denver



WOW. I think those shots are exactly what the Lakers needed. One of the best clutch performances I've seen.

*Kisses league pass*


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

OMFG!!!!!...


----------



## alpngso (May 23, 2003)

HOLY ****!!!


MAN...


KOBE IS ONE HELLLUVA PLAYA.


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

Am I the only one who thinks that Lakers have tougher road against Houston/San Ant than Dallas/Minny?


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

That last shot by Kobe is one of the biggest clutch plays that I've ever witnessed, and I've been watching this game for a long time.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

> KOBE IS THE MANNNN!


Couldn't have said it better myself. Clutch times two! Brings me back to the good old Magic days.

It's all about Kobe and Shaq. The rest better get it together or get out of the way. Or just get out


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Damn man. I was just about to complain about Kobe shooting too many 3's too. Then, he goes and does this. Oh well, I'll save it for the playoffs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stevie B</b>!
> Am I the only one who thinks that Lakers have tougher road against Houston/San Ant than Dallas/Minny?


No you aren't. I think they lose to the Spurs (who have Homecourt because they finished 1 game ahead in the standings). 

Houston and San Antonio match-up much better than the T'Wolves and Mavs.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

This is the exact reason I would rather have Kobe than Shaq, but I can't wait for the Spurs to eliminate the Lakers for 2nd straight year.


----------



## Alibaba (Feb 17, 2003)

All I can say is:

WAU!!!!!!!!!   

PLUS, the West will have the best playoffs in years:

Mavs/Kings (Super Offense!)

Rockets/Lakers (Shaq-Yao!)


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> No you aren't. I think they lose to the Spurs (who have Homecourt because they finished 1 game ahead in the standings).
> ...


Either way, if they are going to face lets say, San Antonio, they'll just play them sooner.


----------



## Mavs4Life (Oct 22, 2003)

Kobe is un-(expletive) believable. God damn! I'm just laughing at the Portland fans. WOW.

I'm so happy the Lakers aren't playing my Mavs. At least now we have a legitimate shot of getting out of the first round.

I hope this shuts up all the Kobe haters. No one else in the league could have done what Kobe did tonite. Great game. Great player.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That shot he hit to force OT has got to be the toughest shot of the year in the most crucial circumstance. The play of the year, IMO.

The GW just p*sses me off though. There should've been AT LEAST 3 guyz on Kobe on that last play. Especially after what he did just a few mins. ago. But he came off clean and open off the screen with one guy contesting his shot :upset:. Inexcusable mistake by the Blazers. Poor Kings :laugh: 

Anyway, these two shots certainly puts Kobe in a very, very elite category of all-time clutch players. This moment was Bird/MJ/Magic/Miller-esque like.

Now we all have to see LA sweep Houston in the first round


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Stevie B</b>!
> Am I the only one who thinks that Lakers have tougher road against Houston/San Ant than Dallas/Minny?


Nope i think that to, which as why as a Kings fan, im not mad at all... In fact, im very happy with this...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> Now we all have to see LA sweep Houston in the first round


They are not going to sweep the Rockets. Rockets will give them a series.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> They are not going to sweep the Rockets. Rockets will give them a series.


I assume they will...


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I think this game was more important than some people seem to realize. I honestly don't think it matters that they play Houston now (who match up well with them). I think that the most important thing about this game is that it is the type of game the Lakers have needed to boost their confidence, and it was a playoff type game. Word of warning to SA, MIN, SAC. The Lakers could be dangerous.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> They are not going to sweep the Rockets. Rockets will give them a series.


I don't think there's a matchup out there the Lakers could sweep. Their defense isn't good enough and they have too many injuries.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> I think this game was more important than some people seem to realize. I honestly don't think it matters that they play Houston now (who match up well with them). I think that the most important thing about this game is that it is the type of game the Lakers have needed to boost their confidence, and it was a playoff type game. Word of warning to SA, MIN, SAC. The Lakers could be dangerous.


this win was very important also because it puts the kings up against dallas, their kryptonite.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think there's a matchup out there the Lakers could sweep. Their defense isn't good enough and they have too many injuries.


Speaking of which, whats up with Malone, i know it was his ankle but whats the severity of it...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think there's a matchup out there the Lakers could sweep. Their defense isn't good enough and they have too many injuries.


The West is so strong that conceivably I could see any team going down in the first round. I don't think the Rockets will beat the Lakers in a series, but I think they could win a few ball games and maybe force a Game 7.

If Karl Malone is not healthy, how confident is anyone that Shaq will not be in foul trouble against Yao and Kobe will have trouble trying to defend Cuttino or Steve Francis, while Jim Jackson is bodying him up. That's the only reason I think the Lakers should be wary of the Rockets. Yao is capable of outplaying or playing Shaq to draw putting all the pressure on Kobe to deliver (and while I think he can and will), those other Lakers have got to step up but the injuries seem to be creeping.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

i think malone is done, personally. i sprained my ankle the exact same way only it was the left, and i was cold from sports for at least 2 weeks. take into the fact malone is a lot older, doesn't look good for the lakers.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, whats up with Malone, i know it was his ankle but whats the severity of it...


I don't know but the thought of Slava playing big minutes scares me. He's going to be jacking up shots left and right and letting Mo Taylor have his way on offense.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> i think malone is done, personally. i sprained my ankle the exact same way only it was the left, and i was cold from sports for at least 2 weeks. take into the fact malone is a lot older, doesn't look good for the lakers.


While you are right to a certain extent, you don't receive the treatment that NBA players receive. If his ankle is 100& by game 1 I sure he will take a cortizone shot so he can play.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

All I keep hearing is "moderate ankle sprain," but it seems whoever puts out these injury reports for the Lakers always downplays the severity of the injuries at first. Like when Malone went down with early this year he was only supposed to be out for 2 weeks at first and it turned out to be over a half a season.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

That last Kobe three pointer was just insane. That was some sick ****, I've always hated Kobe and never gave him props for what he has done in the league, but now I have to acknowledge his greatness. I still couldn't believe those threes in regulation and overtimes.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Those were some great three-pointers. And I was rooting for Kobe to hit them, as the Lakers now have the toughest possible route through the playoffs...or should I say, the "most fun" route. 

Houston, easily the lower bracket team that gives the Lakers the most fits. The Lakers would have torn through the Mavericks, but Houston won the season series against LA, IIRC, and could have won all four games. Plus Ming-O'Neal is the best center match-up in the game.

Then they get San Antonio, without home court, assuming both teams advance and then they get, potentially the Timberwolves, without home court, assuming the Timberwolves continue to play at their current high level.

Now *that's* a buzzsaw. Would have been much easier for them had Kobe missed one of the shots.


----------



## M0J0 (Apr 2, 2003)

It's a tough route but no one said winning a championship was easy. Any team that purposely loses in order to attain favorable matchups in the playoffs will never reach the ultimate goal. That pervasive losing attitude would kill the team. I would've been disgusted had the Lakers mailed this one in to get the favorable bracket.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>M0J0</b>!
> It's a tough route but no one said winning a championship was easy. Any team that purposely loses in order to attain favorable matchups in the playoffs will never reach the ultimate goal. That pervasive losing attitude would kill the team. I would've been disgusted had the Lakers mailed this one in to get the favorable bracket.


Certainly. As I said in another thread, no competitor should purposely lose. That goes for the Lakers, too.

I just find it amusing that by winning they reduce their chances of their ultimate goal. But hey, it makes for a more interesting playoffs. Who wouldn't want Shaq-Yao, this time for a playoff series?

That's why I said it's a "more fun" route.


----------



## M0J0 (Apr 2, 2003)

Props to the Blazers. They had every reason to mail this one in but they fought to the bitter end. The Blazers-Lakers rivalry is still one of my favorites and I'm thinking there are many more classic games to be played. 

With with a core of Randolph, Ratliff, and Miles, the Blazers finally seem to be headed in the right direction. I even think Damon should be brought back if he's willing to take a drastic paycut. He can provide some offensive spark off the bench plus he seems to kill the Lakers.


----------



## M0J0 (Apr 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Certainly. As I said in another thread, no competitor should purposely lose. That goes for the Lakers, too.
> ...



David Stern is absolutely ecstatic right now. Imagine the ratings boom that will result from broadcasts in China.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> The Lakers would have torn through the Mavericks, but Houston won the season series against LA, IIRC, and could have won all four games.


Lakers tied the series this season with Houston, 2-2.



> Plus Ming-O'Neal is the best center match-up in the game.


Yes, definitely. Unfortunately it looks as if Ming is tiring out quite a bit, he's been playing poorly (as have the Rockets) for weeks.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

It was bad enough that the Blazers aren't making the playoffs for the first time since before I was born...

But to end like that?

So close, yet so far...

And why did they add time to the clock after the last Blazers foul? Then the clock started late on the inbounds.

Oh well... Season is done... I guess I'm not missing much as a Blazers fan... Just putting off the end of the season by about a week...


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I don't understand why people think Houston is such a tough matchup for the Lakers. Dallas or Memphis would have been much harder.

Yao Ming is obviously worn down from the long season and the summer he spent playing in China. He needs to take a break, because he's been horrible lately. And obviously Houston will do nothing in this series unless Yao is at the top of his game.

I say Lakers in 5, as Yao gets dominated. He'll get there someday, but he's not there yet. Houston will win one game when Mobley or Francis goes off, but that's it.

The extra 2 games of rest won't be enough to stop the Lakers from getting spanked by the Spurs in the 2nd round.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

That was the most thrilling, spectacular, emotional, feel good reel of highlights a Laker fan has experienced in a while. 

Sportscenter this morning woke me up like it never had before!!!!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>M0J0</b>!
> With with a core of Randolph, Ratliff, and Miles, the Blazers finally seem to be headed in the right direction. I even think Damon should be brought back if he's willing to take a drastic paycut. He can provide some offensive spark off the bench plus he seems to kill the Lakers.


I think Miles has finally found a home in Portland. I just hope he's willing to stay there. Their frontcourt is solid. I think they need to fix the backcourt in the offseason. They have very little depth at PG and SG.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe is clutch, of which I've no doubt, but I still rank Jerry West at the top!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> I don't understand why people think Houston is such a tough matchup for the Lakers. Dallas or Memphis would have been much harder.
> 
> Yao Ming is obviously worn down from the long season and the summer he spent playing in China.


It isn't just Ming that makes them harder, the Rockets play tough defense and force the Lakers into their grind-it-out Van Gundy style. The Lakers will almost surely win, but it will be a tiring series and if Yao *does* play well, every game will be in doubt. Just as they were in the regular season.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

houston won't give LA much of a series at all. I'd be surprised if the Rock wins 2 games. Wouldn't be surprised if they got swept!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> houston won't give LA much of a series at all. I'd be surprised if the Rock wins 2 games. Wouldn't be surprised if they got swept!


I feel the same way. For some reason, I don't see Houston doing that well against L.A. I think it goes to 5 games.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> It isn't just Ming that makes them harder, the Rockets play tough defense and force the Lakers into their grind-it-out Van Gundy style. The Lakers will almost surely win, but it will be a tiring series and if Yao *does* play well, every game will be in doubt. Just as they were in the regular season.


Cat, Mobley and Cato either won't play for part of this first round series or will be playing injured. Yao has been playing poorly for 2-3 weeks now. Malone said his ankle is fine and that he'll be ready to go for the first game against Houston.

The Rocket's only chance at a competitive series is if they can somehow get Ming to play great. Knowing Ming's poor conditioning, I'd say multiple nights of Shaq will wear him down.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

I think that this will be great experience for Yao. The first playoff series is always much more than any player realizes. Similar to when Shaq played Olajuwon in '95

Yao will be great one day! But, not this day.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Those were some great three-pointers. And I was rooting for Kobe to hit them, as the Lakers now have the toughest possible route through the playoffs...or should I say, the "most fun" route.
> 
> Houston, easily the lower bracket team that gives the Lakers the most fits. The Lakers would have torn through the Mavericks, but Houston won the season series against LA, IIRC, and could have won all four games. Plus Ming-O'Neal is the best center match-up in the game.
> ...


Yup... thats exactly what i was thinking. I personally didnt want the Kings to take the division


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LA68</b>!
> I think that this will be great experience for Yao. The first playoff series is always much more than any player realizes. <b>Similar to when Shaq played Olajuwon in '95 </b>
> 
> Yao will be great one day! But, not this day.


That was not the first playoff series for Shaq - but it was his first "Finals" appearance - against an aging, great center with his answer to Penny=Drexler, his answer to Horace Grant=Horry.


----------

